# Give away a 160 Watt Power-Sun !!



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

I am going to give away a 160 Watt Power-Sun when we reach 10,000. I don't have the details, but I am open to ideas.


----------



## nat (Jan 6, 2008)

how about a photo contest of tegus enjoying basking or their time outside to show how much tegus love their sun (power or real or otherwise!)


----------



## nat (Jan 6, 2008)

or a contest for the catchiest slogan as to why uvb is important for tegus... its gotta be uvb related ha ha


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

$40.00 value


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

nat said:


> or a contest for the catchiest slogan as to why uvb is important for tegus... its gotta be uvb related ha ha



I like it!! :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh winner must pay the shipping of $7.00, that fair enough?


----------



## olympus (Jan 6, 2008)

I have one of those my tegu loves it.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

Solar Power, not just for hippies anymore, ask your local reptile.


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea maybe we could do a best enclosure contest or something?


----------



## nat (Jan 6, 2008)

ha ha i was thinking something along the lines of "tegus aren't vampires! They need the sun!" ha ha

as for an enclosure competition... no fair! all my enclosures are packed up for the winter as everything is brumating lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump :idea:


----------

